# Anyone using these bags? Thoughts and opinions?



## Bosco836 (Jun 29, 2011)

Our service is looking into purchasing a few new BLS First Response Bags. 

While looking online, I came across these bags (which seem to be reasonably priced); however, I was wondering if anyone has actually had experice with or used these bags before.  If so, would you reccomened them - why or why not?

http://www.dealmed.com/Products/Trauma-Bags/Large-Deluxe-Professional-Trauma-Bag

If not, is there another bag you've found that works well for your service at a similar price point?

Many thanks,


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bosco836 said:


> Our service is looking into purchasing a few new BLS First Response Bags.
> 
> While looking online, I came across these bags (which seem to be reasonably priced); however, I was wondering if anyone has actually had experice with or used these bags before.  If so, would you reccomened them - why or why not?
> 
> ...



It looks like the bag that my service uses. It might be the same. I like them alot. They hold up to how abusive we are on things. We use them as both BLS bags and ALS bags.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 29, 2011)

That bag is what you will typically get for $60.  The "good" bags are usually over $150.  They include brands such as Iron Duck, Conterra, L.A. Trauma, and Ferno.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Looks like a camera bag. I like camera bags.*

Vertical dividers for lenses etc. No personal experience with that brand.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 30, 2011)

My guess is that you get what you pay for... re: quality, durability and usefulness. As frdude said, stick to the reputable manufacturers. I have also had success with that style bag, but it all depends on the details.


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the Maxi-Medic bag for my own use, and I carry it in my pov, and out to calls as well.  I love it, comes in different colors, and has lots of room.  I can't find the page for just the bag alone, but here is the one for the complete kit.  I only payed 60.00 for the bag only.

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=&style=TK082

Good luck, and stay safe


----------

